# scott's fairy stressed



## ivanpres (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi
This is my first post, I am from Puerto Rico, I understand english perfect but maybe my writing skills are not the best ones so sorry if something here is wrong. I have a 80 gallon tank, I have two clownfishes, one yellow tang. I buyed last week a Scott's Fairy Wrasse. I was doing well, swimming all over the thank, I know they hire a lot, specially in the acclimatation process. The thing is that in tuesday we put the lunar lights to start introducing corals to the tank. All the fishes were very stressed with the change of lights. The are all showing again except for the scott's fairy, he has been reclusive since them, even when I feed them. Today is friday, I am worry that he will day been reclusive and not getting out. Please tell me if I have to be worried, how much time he can be reclusive and if I have to make something to make him comming out again?
Thanks,
Ivan


----------



## TheCodfather (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sure he'll come out again for you  
I have personally found that there is less drastic change in the lighting if the aquarist turns on the moonlight tubes whilst there is still daylight remaining. This way, the fish can adjust better than if they were plunged straight out of the brightness of a white tube into the blue of a moonlight tube. 
Do you know what i mean? i think i said that ok! lol :?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

So what your saying is that you haven't seen him. Do you have starfish, live rock, etc. The fish could have possible passed away, or jump out of the tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What are you talking about with moonlight tubes? Do you mean blue actinic flouresents or LED moon lights.


----------



## TheCodfather (Sep 22, 2006)

I meant marine blue actinics. I merely guessed the guy had got daylight and moonlight effect lights


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought that was it, but wasn't sure. I have a 24 hr light system. So I get the effect of every part of the day. But never ran into this problam, and I've moved m marine tank around 6x's since february. Hopefully it will surface.


----------



## TheCodfather (Sep 22, 2006)

Ahh, so you have the lights fading into one another? No sharp cut-off between day and night? Perhaps Ivan would think about looking into this, it may solve his problem....


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

At 11o am my blues come on then noon my daylights come on, then at 7:00pm my days cut off then at 8:00 my blues cut off and the moon lights come on. Its less stress on the fish.


----------

